# Where can I find a snow plow for 2008 Wrangler?



## Activity Man

I would like to use a Jeep 2008 Wrangler to plow snow. Where can I go to find the equipment I would need? Thanks--The Activity Man


----------



## toby4492

Welcome to the site. :waving:

We make excellent plows for Jeep Wrangler applications. Check us out at http://www.snoway.com . Our 22 series would be the recommended model for your Jeep. Built right here in WI.

Do some searches here in the Jeep and also Sno-Way forums and see what people have to say about our plows.


----------



## gene gls

Activity Man;503039 said:


> I would like to use a Jeep 2008 Wrangler to plow snow. Where can I go to find the equipment I would need? Thanks--The Activity Man


Check any of the manufacture brands listed at the top of this site.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Curtis driveway pro, Western surbranite/fisher homesteader (same plow), blizzard 680LT, etc. I would stay far way from meyers and any down pressure plow system.


----------



## snow problem

Why, Just wondering why you say to say away from the Meyer of I guess the snow-way


----------



## toby4492

You can purchase a Sno-Way as a gravity model just like other brands of plows available on the market. Hydraulic Down Pressure system is an option that is available to you if you decide to purchase that model. If you choose the DP model you still get to decide when to activate the sytem.


----------



## B&B

Activity Man;503039 said:


> I would like to use a Jeep 2008 Wrangler to plow snow. Where can I go to find the equipment I would need? Thanks--The Activity Man


What type of plowing will you be using the Jeep for? 
Personal? Residential? Light commercial?

Makes a difference on what you want to buy.


----------



## basher

We've installed snoways on many Jeeps. everything from an older CJ5 requiring a custom mount to the new 07, haven't done an 08 but they cann't be any different then the 07. Customer have done nothing but sing their praises. Their design allows you to use them with out the suspension assist many of the other plows require .

The 22 series is very popular this winter we've installed them on a number of Tacomas and Tundras, a couple wranglers of various ages, a Liberty, chevy S-10 pick up, ranger and Explorer. 

The Dp system is definitely an asset, the 22 series SW plow with Dp back drags better then any other plow on the market regardless of size.

Most important when buying a plow is to be sure there is good dealer support available. No plow is any good when it doesn't work and you cann't get it repaired.

Do a site search for Wranglers. lots of guys use jeeps many have expressed their opinions.

JMO


----------



## mnormington

Activity Man;503039 said:


> I would like to use a Jeep 2008 Wrangler to plow snow. Where can I go to find the equipment I would need? Thanks--The Activity Man


I got a sno-way 22 for my 03 wrangler and it works very well. The down pressure is outstanding for backdragging. I don't do any brand bashing, but if I were you I would stay away from the western suburbanite unless all you are going to plow is your driveway. It looks like a toy compared to the sno-way. The Meyer looks like a good stout plow but I don't know how heavy it is. Blizzard http://www.blizzardplows.com/products.straight_blade_sport.asp makes a plow for the Wrangler that I think looks good, comparable to the sno-way.

If you do put a plow on the front of your jeep, you will need to beef up your front springs. If you don't do this, your front end will drop a LOT. I did mine with a set of Timbrens http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/JFJK.pdf. They are like a long rubber bump stop that assist your front springs under a heavy load like a plow. They hold up my plow real nice. They hardly affect the ride without the plow on, but with the plow attached you will notice a BIG improvement. They are quite easy to install and cost less than $200.

Good luck.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

snow problem;503129 said:


> Why, Just wondering why you say to say away from the Meyer of I guess the snow-way


Do a search, type in meyers and read any post for about 5 mins. You will see how problemmanic meyers are. I work at a snowplow shop for a winter gig. I have had brand new just out of the box meyer products not work. 85% of our repairs are on meyer plows.


----------



## Lucky1

Activity Man;503039 said:


> I would like to use a Jeep 2008 Wrangler to plow snow. Where can I go to find the equipment I would need? Thanks--The Activity Man


Buy Blizzard 720 steel plow, the snow-way looks like a kids toy and stick out a mile from the front end.


----------



## mnormington

Lucky1;504191 said:


> Buy Blizzard 720 steel plow, the snow-way looks like a kids toy and stick out a mile from the front end.


Respectfully, have you even ever seen a sno-way? Kids' toy? I just don't see it. It's made as well or better than any other plow I have seen. Admittedly, I like the Blizzard as well. They are both fine plows indeed.:salute:


----------



## Lucky1

mnormington;504196 said:


> Respectfully, have you even ever seen a sno-way? Kids' toy? I just don't see it. It's made as well or better than any other plow I have seen. Admittedly, I like the Blizzard as well. They are both fine plows indeed.:salute:


Yes I looked at all the plows out there,and was advised buy a indivdual who owns a snow-way not to buy one. (His cracked twice) The plastic blade.


----------



## basher

Lucky1;504210 said:


> Yes I looked at all the plows out there,and was advised buy a indivdual who owns a snow-way not to buy one. (His cracked twice) The plastic blade.


85% of what i sell is polycarbonate. Do not have excessive lexan replacements. when they do break one it's normally very obvious what they hit and would have damaged a steel blade. check the snoway site. you will find very few complants from the users, it's normally "a guy told me," " A buddy told me" or "I heard" the guys who use them are the ones to listen to.


----------



## Lucky1

basher;504235 said:


> 85% of what i sell is polycarbonate. Do not have excessive lexan replacements. when they do break one it's normally very obvious what they hit and would have damaged a steel blade. check the snoway site. you will find very few complants from the users, it's normally "a guy told me," " A buddy told me" or "I heard" the guys who use them are the ones to listen to.


The gentelman ask for advise, I have plowed for over fifty years with everything from a 10 Ft. Bradco to a 3 point hitch tractor blade and also had a 7 ft. snow blower. From my experiance and advise from the owner of a snow-way I personaly would not own one. Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

basher;503207 said:


> The 22 series is very popular this winter we've installed them on a number of Tacomas and Tundras, a couple wranglers of various ages, a Liberty, chevy S-10 pick up, ranger and Explorer.


basher,
Can you post pics of the Tacomas and Tundras with the plows installed?


----------



## mnormington

Chicks dig the Sno-Ways. 

Before I got mine, I had a hard time getting women to go out dates with me. Since I installed the Sno-Way my luck with the ladies has improved drastically.


----------



## basher

Lucky1;504247 said:


> The gentelman ask for advise, I have plowed for over fifty years with everything from a 10 Ft. Bradco to a 3 point hitch tractor blade and also had a 7 ft. snow blower. From my experiance and advise from the owner of a snow-way I personaly would not own one. Do you have a problem with that?


I'm proud of you and glad you've had longevity.
i have no problem with you making your decisions based on second hand knowledge, that's your choice. I was merely recommending he get the opinions of those who actually used the plows rather then basing his decision on hear-say evidence.

urban legends all start "I knew a guy"


----------



## Lucky1

basher;504362 said:


> I'm proud of you and glad you've had longevity.
> i have no problem with you making your decisions based on second hand knowledge, that's your choice. I was merely recommending he get the opinions of those who actually used the plows rather then basing his decision on hear-say evidence.
> 
> urban legends all start "I knew a guy"


Do you beilive in GOD?


----------



## basher

Lucky1;504429 said:


> Do you beilive in GOD?


Which one?


----------



## Lucky1

basher;504490 said:


> Which one?


The one someone told you about? Just for your information I did see one of the individuals cracked plastic plow, 1st hand.


----------



## basher

I am not doubting your experience, I am just suggesting he research SW before writing them off based on one persons second hand experience. I have used Poly for more then a decade with out breaking one. On the other side I have replaced broken polys, sometimes under warranty. Most customers aren't upset, in fact they have some great stories about how they broke them. Concrete pins, Fire hydrants, fork lift forks, it's amazing what people do to snowplows.

As far as God, the Buddhist concept intrigues me, as does the Hindu, also the Christian God has its strengths. If you look at the fact that had the Assyrian siege of Jerusalem been successful they would have destroyed it (Jerusalem) and it's people as was their custom. That would have denied the Babylon's their victory 120 some years later. With out that victory the exiled citizens wouldn't have re-organized their religion into the first to recognize a single God that exists as an all encompassing deity as opposed to a religion tied to a single sacred place. Meaning the world would have never seen it's (Judaism) spin off sisters Christianity and Islam thus rendering the modern conception of God moot. So I guess I'm saying I can't answer that question with out further clarification as to who's God you refer.


----------



## nbenallo33

snoway would be a great plow!


----------



## nbenallo33

haha i dont get the do you believe in god comment???? who the he double hockey sticks cares jmo


----------



## basher

nbenallo33;504862 said:


> haha i dont get the do you believe in god comment???? who the he double hockey sticks cares jmo


I think he means to imply that if I believe in God that is based on second hand knowledge. Not quite a valid analogy but I love a informed discussion. Not often I get to discuss the origins of modern religion, the only ones ever want to talk about it are religious fanatics and they're so closed minded.


----------



## mnormington

Lucky1;504429 said:


> Do you beilive in GOD?


??? DID YOU PLAY LEFT FIELD


----------



## Lucky1

mnormington;505165 said:


> ??? DID YOU PLAY LEFT FIELD


No I was a catcher, also played football and wrestled. Whats your point?


----------



## mnormington

Lucky1;505463 said:


> No I was a catcher, also played football and wrestled. Whats your point?


I can't tell you. It's a secret.


----------



## baldplowguy

itsgottobegreen;503111 said:


> Curtis driveway pro, Western surbranite/fisher homesteader (same plow), blizzard 680LT, etc. I would stay far way from meyers and any down pressure plow system.


Why stay away from down pressure? What is the downside? I am probably going to put a Boss on my 08 Wrangler but have not yet ruled out SW... I went to look at them and they looked better in person....

Hey Snowway guy - Why don't they make a stainless steel skin for the 22 series? Have you ever seen anyone cut a bigger skin down and install it on this plow?


----------



## toby4492

baldplowguy;507514 said:


> Hey Snowway guy - Why don't they make a stainless steel skin for the 22 series? Have you ever seen anyone cut a bigger skin down and install it on this plow?


If you mean me, how are you doing this evening? :waving:

All 22 series models are poly applications. I do not know of anyone using a larger skin that they have cut down. The blade radius would be different so I don't know if it would work well.


----------



## JK-Plow

I use a Boss 7 1/2 Sport Duty on an 07 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. Works great, no suspension modifications. Other plows to look at would be SnoWay, Curtis and the Fisher/Western. Meyer has a plow and some like them, but they have too many problems with the hydraulics. If you use a SnoWay, don't use the down pressure except to scrape the ice and back drag from objects. Using it all the times wears out the cutting edge too quickly. Many of the Boss Dealers are putting on the 7 ft Sport Duty plows, but I found the 7 1/2 works quite well on the Jeep.


----------



## basher

baldplowguy;507514 said:


> Why stay away from down pressure? ?


IGTBG hates anything but DD products, thinks if it's not western red it's a POS

He really dislikes SW but is learning to curb his outright antagonism. Why he refers to any plow with DP, only SW and a Hiniker C plow has DP, all though there's rumors of a aftermarket DP kit for the Boss being available, i have not found it yet.

Always check past posts before take advice. Most of us have preferences while others have blinders for anything but the units they own. Check on my posts you will note I like Snoways, but also Boss, Blizzard and the older uni mount westerns but try not to say disparaging things about other brands,, nothing wrong with them we just all have preferences.


----------



## Joel B.

JK-Plow;513068 said:


> I use a Boss 7 1/2 Sport Duty on an 07 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. Works great, no suspension modifications. Other plows to look at would be SnoWay, Curtis and the Fisher/Western. Meyer has a plow and some like them, but they have too many problems with the hydraulics. If you use a SnoWay, don't use the down pressure except to scrape the ice and back drag from objects. Using it all the times wears out the cutting edge too quickly. Many of the Boss Dealers are putting on the 7 ft Sport Duty plows, but I found the 7 1/2 works quite well on the Jeep.


Can you post some pictures?


----------



## rjfetz1

Joel B.;514542 said:


> Can you post some pictures?


Yes , please do.........


----------



## JK-Plow

*Pictures*

I have been trying to post pictures of my Jeep, but my computer will not down size them so that they can be loaded onto the site. Will try on another computer of mine.


----------



## snow problem

I have been plowing with my Meyer on my cherokee for 3 years now. Grant it I only have had about 10 plowable events on it approximately 80 hours of use, but have not had any problems. I like the idea of down presure, but the snow way just does not look a strong as well as the fisher (homesteader) or western (sub). I only do driveways so i think i work the plow harder, the up and down, left to right movement, then if i was doing parking lots.


----------



## ppandr

What I find interesting is the fact that some here take SNOWAY criticism so personally. I have not seen the same response from DD guys, Meyer, Boss, etc only Snoway. I understand that you believe in your product but why take everything so personal?


----------



## mnormington

ppandr;530482 said:


> What I find interesting is the fact that some here take SNOWAY criticism so personally. I have not seen the same response from DD guys, Meyer, Boss, etc only Snoway. I understand that you believe in your product but why take everything so personal?


That happens no matter what plow you make fun of. I don't find it interesting at all. It's just human nature.


----------



## Big Papi

Activity Man;503039 said:


> I would like to use a Jeep 2008 Wrangler to plow snow. Where can I go to find the equipment I would need? Thanks--The Activity Man


Welcome - I have a 2007 wrangler and went through all the same decision making you are. After all comparisions - money,weight,dealer I found the 7' boss to be the plow. Best plow for the buck.


----------



## festerw

ppandr;530482 said:


> What I find interesting is the fact that some here take SNOWAY criticism so personally. I have not seen the same response from DD guys, Meyer, Boss, etc only Snoway. I understand that you believe in your product but why take everything so personal?


Because here is how a Snoway thread starts

Original Poster: I was looking at Snoway are they a good plow?

Loudmouth: SNOWAY IS GARBAGE, THEY'RE MADE OF PLASTIC AND NO CHAINS...NO CHAINS CAN YOU BELIEVE IT. I'VE NEVER OWNED ONE BUT THEY ARE TOY PLOWS, YOU NEED STEEL TO PLOW.

Honestly I think SW scares people because they use big words like innovation and technology in their ads and have tried something different than everyone else. Remember when the Blizzards came out and everyone complained they had too many moving parts, but now that Western/Fisher is offering them now they're the greatest thing ever.....the same thing the Blizzard guys have been saying all along.

Everyone is concerned with hanging too much weight on the trucks so my question is why hang 800+lbs when you can use the same size SW and save 200-300lbs, still have the same size plow and get DP so it scrapes just as well or better.....there's that innovation and technology again.

My 2 cents.


----------



## B&B

festerw;530746 said:


> Honestly I think SW scares people because they use big words like innovation and technology in their ads and have tried something different than everyone else. Remember when the Blizzards came out and everyone complained they had too many moving parts, but now that Western/Fisher is offering them now they're the greatest thing ever.....the same thing the Blizzard guys have been saying all along.
> 
> Everyone is concerned with hanging too much weight on the trucks so my question is why hang 800+lbs when you can use the same size SW and save 200-300lbs, still have the same size plow and get DP so it scrapes just as well or better.....there's that innovation and technology again.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Those comments right there would be the best 2 cents I've seen spent a while....:salute:


----------



## 89MJComanche

You can find one right beside the Kiosk at the dealership where they sign you up for the voided Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## '76cj5

89MJComanche;535197 said:


> You can find one right beside the Kiosk at the dealership where they sign you up for the voided Lifetime Warranty.


This is why I'm keeping my CJ to plow. Plus the fact the CJ has a new AFW HD frame an everything is fiberglass or Stainless so it doesn't rust. MY JK is for driving.


----------

